
Why only to US citizens? - muthusk
https://mobilepassport.us/
======
joezydeco
The Mobile Passport app serves as a replacement for the form that US Citizens
fill out as they reenter the USA. If you don't use the app, you use a kiosk at
the major ports of reentry to accomplish the same task.

[https://www.cbp.gov/travel/us-citizens/apc](https://www.cbp.gov/travel/us-
citizens/apc)

People entering the USA that are not citizens fill out a different set of
immigration and customs forms, because their entry process is different.

------
gregjor
Because only US citizens have US passports. Just a wild guess.

